#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Journal Responding Time

## shantia762

Hello guys


I know there is so many people in this forum who write papers and send them to ISI journals.
I wondering if we could gather some information about petroleum journal's responding time
so we all can use these datas for later works
I share my datas

journal of petroleum science and technology = 1 month
journal of petroleum science and engineering =1 to 2 years
fuel = 1 yearSee More: Journal Responding Time

----------


## shantia762

Plz Share your information to have a good article timing database

----------

